# corn starch



## *Cakes (Aug 9, 2004)

What's the scoop on corn starch in soaps?

Got some corn starch on my fingers when i was making gravy. Went to rinse and immediately noticed the silky smooth feeling. My Soap Brain kicked in and thought Hey! What if used in soap? Then in the dark caverns of said brain I remember reading someone's soap ad and they used corn starch in, i believe, a Gentle Baby Soap.

Would it be good in a Shaving Soap? Would it counterreact with any Clay in the soap? Is it drying to the skin? Have never read about using it, just remember someone had it as an ingredient.


----------



## gardengirl63 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have never heard of this.. I always just use clay for some nice slip.


----------



## montanabound (Jul 19, 2005)

I use cornstarch in the balms I make, never used it in soap. It has a silky/drying affect on the balms, so they are so greasy feeling.
I would use it in soaps, maybe at trace...

Loree in ID


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

Are you going to give it a try Cakes?
If you do, I hope you will report back to the forum~! I wonder if it would cut down on the soap bubbles you'd get........
Gloria


----------

